# Type 5 extroverts: Is it a thing?



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

Do you know a type 5 extrovert? Are you one? I'm curious. I've met type 5s who are sociable and have lots of friends, but none that are true extroverts. Thoughts?


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Are you talking about social extraversion or cognitive extraversion? Because the extraversion that comes with Ne is not the same as "life of the party" extraversion. Heck, even Fe-doms can come across as introverted sometimes.

I'm a 5 and a cognitive extravert. But I'm also generally disinclined to socialize.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

knife said:


> Are you talking about social extraversion or cognitive extraversion? Because the extraversion that comes with Ne is not the same as "life of the party" extraversion. Heck, even Fe-doms can come across as introverted sometimes.
> 
> I'm a 5 and a cognitive extravert. But I'm also generally disinclined to socialize.


This times ten. 

I doubt I know any 5s that are socially extraverted, but extraverted in general wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

It is a common misconception that an extroverted person is sociable. The good differentiation between an introvert and extrovert is excitability and ease towards social exposure. An introvert prefers to conserve energy (very much a 5 trait), thus preferring to avoid social exposure and are more detached, while an extrovert is energized by others, tend to appear more 'natural' in their expression of joy and are more comfortable with social exposure. A problem is that SP-doms makes the person appear withheld, which is why a SP-dom may look more introverted and aloof compared to SO-dom. 

There is also is the ambivert, which can be connected with 2-5 fixers: These people are both drawn and distant to people.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

What does it mean to be a _true_ extrovert here, anyway? 
@tanstaafl28 types as an ENTP 5w6 and sees himself as an extrovert.


----------



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

Of course, any MBTI type is going to have some function that is extroverted according to cognitive function theory. And yes, I get what extroversion versus introversion means.

Let me clarify my question: 
Do you know any enneagram 5s (or are you one) who are an "E" type? (ENFP, ENTP, ENTJ, etc?) 
How does that look, exactly?
If you know a famous example or someone on you tube, or if you are yourself, I'm curious to know how that plays out in everyday life. 

I can picture that a 5w6 could be an extroverted type, maybe. I've heard it said that George Carlin was but I'm not totally convinced he was a five...


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I consider myself an ambivert.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

@tanstaafl28 Care to comment about this, as an ENTP 5w6?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Don't confuse "extroversion" with socialization. Extroversion just means a greater focus on the outside world or the "object", to quote Jung himself.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

Entropic said:


> What does it mean to be a _true_ extrovert here, anyway?


This is so true, it has to be one of the most debated topics on this forum. It seems like everyone here follows Jung's definition, although the rest of the world does see it as correlated with being socially outgoing. Quoting directly from wikipedia page on the Big Five: 

"Extraverts enjoy interacting with people, and are often perceived as full of energy. They tend to be enthusiastic, action-oriented individuals. They possess high group visibility, like to talk, and assert themselves. Sample Items: 

I am the life of the party.
I talk to a lot of different people at parties."

But, to respond to OP, in my estimation Elon Musk is an ambiverted INTJ type 5. Some claim he's an ENTJ. Also, I remember seeing some ENFP 5's in the ENFP forum if I remember correctly.


----------



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

Ok. Yes. Let's move on. Let me ask it yet another way! 

Does anybody know any fives who are: 

ENTJ
ENFJ
ENTP
ENFP
ESTJ
ESFJ
ESTP
ESFP

?


----------



## jayoung81 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi. erc2:
When you make sense of it...let me know


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

ENTP 5s aren't overly difficult to find. And I know an ESTP 5w6 as well, which isn't as seamless, but still works.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm sure there are a lot of type 5 ExTJs.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

I think the chances of finding an 5 extrovert is when they have a strong 2 or 8 fix which results ambiversion


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dark and Derisive said:


> @_tanstaafl28_ Care to comment about this, as an ENTP 5w6?


I am happy to. What specifically would you like me to comment on? 

Sometimes I crave socializing. Other times I prefer to be alone. I often feel like the tides. I'm pulled in and pulled out by forces that sometimes seem out of my control. I'm comfortable in a crowd, but I can be just as comfortable alone reading a book. I like to interact with others and learn what makes them "tick," but I also find it fun to watch people and listen. It is a study in contrasts for me.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Baerlieber said:


> Ok. Yes. Let's move on. Let me ask it yet another way!
> 
> Does anybody know any fives who are:
> 
> ...


I know an ENTP 5. :tongue:
:exterminate:


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I am happy to. What specifically would you like me to comment on?
> 
> Sometimes I crave socializing. Other times I prefer to be alone. I often feel like the tides. I'm pulled in and pulled out by forces that sometimes seem out of my control. I'm comfortable in a crowd, but I can be just as comfortable alone reading a book. I like to interact with others and learn what makes them "tick," but I also find it fun to watch people and listen. It is a study in contrasts for me.


Being a 5w6, a type that is often associated with introverts on the MBTI, did you mistype as anything else prior to ENTP or did you always know that you were an ENTP? I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if you mistyped as an INTP, INTJ, or even an ISTP.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

i've been curious as to what types hold a monopoly to certain tri types
i'm a 5w6 and found this to be common amongst INTJ


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dark and Derisive said:


> Being a 5w6, a type that is often associated with introverts on the MBTI, did you mistype as anything else prior to ENTP or did you always know that you were an ENTP? I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if you mistyped as an INTP, INTJ, or even an ISTP.


I was typed as ENTP. I really am. I was professionally typed. I'm also So/Sx 584. There's a push-pull there. I need social interaction and then I need time to go home and think about my interactions. I'm so Ne dom it's scary. 




> Social Fives
> 
> A contradiction in terms. can be gregarious, generous friends
> 
> ...


 Not much stage fright. I'm something of a ham. I think I turn the nervous energy into humor.


----------

